# Mawile vs Superbird



## Meowth (Apr 14, 2015)

[size=+2]*Mawile vs Superbird*[/size]



Mawile said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> ...


*Mawile's active squad*

 *Ahikiko* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> [+3|-1|-1|-1|60]
 *Knives* the female Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg [0|-1|+1|0|80]
 *Roxie* the female Dewott <Torrent> [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
 *Togepi* the female Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Shiny Stone [-2|+1|0|+1|20]
 *Mild Rebelliousness* the male Scraggy <Moxie> [+1|+1|-3|+1|48]
 *Rei* the female Litwick <Flame Body> [-3|+1|+1|+1|20]
 *Gelatin™* the male Duosion <Magic Guard> [-1|-1|+3|-1|30]
 *Bees* the male Archen <Defeatist> @ Eviolite [+2|-1|0|-1|70]
 *Alex* the male Shuppet <Insomnia> [+2|-1|0|-1|45]
 *Margaret* the female Espurr <Infiltrator> [-2|-1|+2|+1|68]


*Superbird's active squad*

 *Firestrike* the male Combusken <Blaze> @ King's Rock [+1|-1|+1|-1|55]
 *Gorouna* the female Graveler <Sturdy> @ Eviolite [0|+2|-1|-1|35]
 *Koiquen* the female Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Weakness Policy [+2|-1|-2|+1|81]
 *Drilbud* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Moon Stone [-1|+2|-2|+1|10]
 *Jonathon* the male Togepi <Serene Grace> @ Soothe Bell [-2|+1|0|+1|20]
 *Quabbel* the male Frillish <Cursed Body> @ Leftovers [-2|-1|+1|+2|40]
 *Deru* the female Houndour <Flash Fire> @ Sachet [+1|-2|+2|-1|65]
 *Megabird* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Lucky Egg [+1|0|-1|0|60]
 *Bill* the male Quilladin <Bulletproof> @ Shell Bell [0|+2|-1|-1|57]
 *Effie* the female Wailmer <Oblivious> @ Leftovers [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]

*Mawile* sends out first, then *Superbird* sends out and attacks, then *Mawile attacks*, then I ref and lament the time wasted working out base stats when they're only going to matter for one round.


----------



## .... (Apr 14, 2015)

Let's go, *Bees*!


----------



## Superbird (Apr 15, 2015)

*Effie*, time for your first battle! You're not _that_ huge yet - you won't be for a couple months yet until you evolve - but that fact will eventually change and this whole being-a-legendary affair should get you a bit used to it.

First priority here is to set up an *Aqua Ring*. After that, a *Toxic* nice and early - keep trying until it works. Finish off with an *Icy Wind*. If you're taunted on the first or the second action and therefore can't use Toxic, punish that insolent bird for taunting you with a very powerful *Water Spout*. If there's a Substitute up on actions two or three, destroy it as a first priority - if it's action two and the thing looks small enough to fall to a *Surf* (is a small or medium substitute - 10% or 15%), use that; otherwise (if it's a large substitute or if it's action three in any case) get rid of it with Water Spout.

*Aqua Ring / Water Spout ~ Toxic / Water Spout / Surf ~ Toxic / Icy Wind / Water Spout*


----------



## .... (Apr 15, 2015)

We're actually just going to try to take the smallest possible amount of super effective damage right now, Bees, so let's start off with a *Knock Off* to get those Leftovers away from her. Next, let's *Bounce up* to protect ourselves against that first Toxic. For your last action, try to wait until she's already used Toxic and then *Bounce down*.

*Knock Off ~ Bounce (up) ~ Bounce (down)*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 19, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round I=* []

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Defeatist
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+2|-1|0|-1|70]
_"oh god where am i, i want to go home"_
Status: none
Knock Off ~ Bounce ~ Bounce

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Oblivious
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Base stats: [+1|-1|+1|-1|60]
_"this place is sorta cool~"_
Status: none
Aqua Ring/Water Spout ~ Toxic/Water Spout/Surf ~ Toxic/Icy Wind/Water Spout​

It's no secret that the arenas chosen by Asber's trainers tend to be a little out there. On this occasion, though, that descriptor is quite the tremendous understatement. The locale chosen for today's battle is _so_ out there, it's outside the confines of every plane of reality. All around the two trainers and their referee there is utter nothingness, the yawning abyss stretching infinitely in all directions, though curiously there appeared to be a solid floor beneath each of their feet. Moreover, although the expanse of the void seemed endless, its captives found they could only venture so far before coming up against an invisible barrier. With no apparent avenue of escape, the three decide to pass the time with a battle until they can find a way back to their home dimension.

As the one who had got them all into this mess, Mawile is made to send out first. His Archen was released into the void, freaking out briefly before realising he wasn't about to plummet into the nothingness. He remained ill at ease even after this revelation, in part due to standing above an endless abyss, but also from the strange mystical aura hanging about the place. He couldn't tell quite what it was, but it felt as though some untapped well of power was being beckoned out from within him. The rather denser Wailmer sent out to face him was less perturbed, however, merely grinning to herself pleasantly and absent-mindedly caressing the Leftovers she held in her fin.

Snapping himself out of his spell of heebie-jeebies, Bees' attention was drawn to the sustenance curled up in Effie's fin. His eyes narrowed in disapproval. Didn't she know that no outside food was allowed in the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID?! The usher didn't seem to have noticed, so he'd just have to take matters into his own hands. Hopping carefully along the invisible ground, lest there be an invisible hole in it that plunged him into the eternal abyss, he closed in on Effie and deftly swatted the provisions out of her grasp.

Effie wailed as they vaulted out of her fins and rolled away out of her reach, gazing after them longingly. She felt so insecure without having her snacks handy to patch herself up between attacks. Luckily, she had a fallback. A spurt of water burst from her blowhole, gliding across her skin and forming a shimmering veil that cleansed and purified her constantly, patching up the graze left by Bees' assault ever so slightly.

Her next attack wasn't to be remotely as purifying, however. Instead of water, her blowhole began to ooze a revolting purplish muck, her body tensing and firing it in a jet at her opponent. Whatever that horrid stuff was, Bees had no intention of coming into any contact with it whatsoever. His legs bent and pushed off from the "ground" like a spring, vaulting him high into the air and out of the trajectory of the glob of filth, which hurtled along below him and smacked unceremoniously against the floor.

High in the air, Bees looked dubiously down at his opponent as his ascent began to slow against the gravity somehow present in the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID. A second helping of gross goo was in the making, and if he plummeted to the ground as soon as physics would have liked he'd be liable to get a faceful of it. As his ascent ceased and turned into a descent, he began to lightly flap his wings; not enough to provide any positive lift, but enough to slow his fall to earth enough that Effie might miss. Back down on the ground, she scowled at him; she didn't want to hold onto this awful stuff any longer than she had to, but if he didn't get a lot closer a lot sooner there was no way it'd meet its mark. With an annoyed sigh, she finally elected to try her best shot before the goo ate its way into her own system, launching it high into the sky after its mark. It curled through the air in a tall arc and again completely missed Bees before splatting back to earth. Satisfied with his evasion tactic, Bees stilled his wings and allowed himself to drop, landing hard on top of Effie and eliciting a whale of pain.

Suddenly, a bright flash filled the arena, and the ominous feeling from before welled up even stronger in Bees' mind; even the oblivious Effie felt it. Once the lights dimmed again, the two were shocked to find themselves in entirely new bodies. The innate mystic power of the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID has activated the latent power of mythical beasts within them, transforming both Pokémon into mythical creatures of immense power!  


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+2|+1|110]
_not sure what just happened, but loves it._
Status: none
Knock Off ~ Bounce ~ Bounce

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
Health: 81% | Energy: 88%
Base stats: [-1|0|+1|+2|110]
_slowly getting used to having proper appendages._
Status: surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Aqua Ring ~ Toxic ~ Toxic​
*Calculations*
Bees' energy: 100% - 3% (Knock Off) - 7% (Bounce) = 90%
Effie's health: 100% - 12% (Knock Off) + 1% (Aqua Ring) + 1% (Aqua Ring) - 10% (Bounce) + 1% (Aqua Ring) = 81%
Effie's energy: 100% - 4% (Aqua Ring) - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Toxic) = 88%

*Referee's notes*

this round, Bees became Latios and Effie became Lugia.
a Leftovers lies abandoned in the middle of the void.
the arena description says nothing about what happens to genders, so I assumed they remain the same whether contradictory or not.
normally I'd not allow a Pokémon to wait in the air while bouncing, but a Flying-type user could reasonably stay aloft and defy gravity for a bit. However, I tacked on some energy for this, and docked some damage since slowing his fall reduced Bees' momentum.
*Mawile* attacks first next round.


----------



## .... (Apr 23, 2015)

lugia doesn't even get Taunt or Torment, nice

So since you're now a Latios, Bees, we get a nice big movepool to choose from! And that movepool includes Psyshock, which is a great move to use in this case. Let's just use *Psyshock* three times. If Miss Effie over there tries to status you, though, then *Magic Coat* it right back at her. If you can't  hit her for whatever reason (except for Substitute), then switch to *Calm Mind*.

*Psyshock/Magic Coat/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 23, 2015)

Psyshock, huh? We can deal with that, it's not even very effective. 

So, first, let's see if we can use *Telekinesis* to pick those Leftovers back up, or *Psychic* to do the same if you think Telekinesis won't work - try to minimize the energy usage, here. And if you don't think you'll be able to pick the Leftovers up at all, just go ahead and get you used to those wings with *Ominous Wind*, and let's pray to the RNG for those tasty stat boosts. Continue to use Ominous Wind for the rest of the round, unless you've already gotten the stat boosts from it, in which case switch to *Shadow Ball* for the extra firepower.

*Telekinesis / Psychic / Ominous Wind ~ Ominous Wind / Shadow Ball x2*


----------



## Meowth (Apr 29, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round II=*

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 100% | Energy: 90%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+2|+1|110]
_not sure what just happened, but loves it._
Status: none
Psyshock/Magic Coat/Calm Mind ~ Psyshock/Magic Coat/Calm Mind ~ Psyshock/Magic Coat/Calm Mind

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Pressure
Health: 81% | Energy: 85%
Base stats: [-1|0|+1|+2|110]
_slowly getting used to having proper appendages._
Status: surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Telekinesis/Psychic/Ominous Wind ~ Ominous Wind/Shadow Ball ~ Ominous Wind/Shadow Ball​

Once jetting around the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID in his awesome aerodynamic new body started to wear on him (and it took quite a while), Bees stopped and took in his opponent for the first time. It suddenly dawned on him just how regal and imposing his opponent looked. I mean, sure, he looked pretty nifty himself, but standing before him was the lord of the goddamned ocean. That demanded a certain level of respect, and Bees thought it only prudent to provide the god of the sea with a decent fight. He psyched himself up more than he ever had with any ordinary opponent as he readied his attack, lest his opponent roll her eyes at the puniness of the attack he would unleash otherwise, before unleashing his mental energy in a wave of force that knocked Effie straight off her feet. At least it seemed his preparation had served some practical purpose, since judging by the shriek of agony his target let off, he'd struck an exceptionally painful blow.

Effie moaned to herself, pushing herself upright with her wings. Lord of the ocean be damned, she'd turn back into a Wailmer in an instant if she could just have her snacks back! She stared longingly at them as they lay miserably across the void for quite some time before remembering she had freaking _god powers_ now. She didn't have to sit here mourning for her lost nourishment, she could summon it right to her if she wanted! Hell, she could call up an entire army of devout ocean worshippers and have them assemble a regal banquet all for her if the whim took her! But no really, all she wanted was her leftovers back. She focused on her desire and channelled it towards them, reeling them back to her with psychic energy until they were back in her grasp. She embraced the precious victuals thankfully in her wings, taking a joyous nibble of them and letting the nourishment restore her vitality.

Bees let out a screech of protest. Did he not make this perfectly clear last round? No outside snacks allowed! The revenue from the concessions stand was the only way the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID business was staying afloat, and people like Effie were single-handedly destroying the entire industry. He summoned another pulse of psychic force with which to knock it clean out of her grasp once more, but despite hurling her head over heels and sending her crashing painfully down onto the invisible floor of the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID, he failed to dislodge the leftovers.

This was starting to get out of hand, Effie thought. Just what was Bees' problem with her snacking between actions? Sure, it wasn't the healthiest dieting practice, and was probably to blame for her true form being so irrepressibly rotund, but that gave no call for fat-shaming her and bullying her for her weight! She'd get even with him. She began to flap her powerful wings, whipping up a wind infused with the spirits of poor souls lost in the void. The wind tore at Bees, ghostly energy burning at his wounds until finally the tempest died out with a haunting, ghostly wail.

This impromptu counterattack provoked similar outrage in Bees. So potently, in fact, that he was too infuriated to come up with a new attack. He simply tossed another wave of psychic force at her, knocking her back just as she unleashed another gale of sinister wind. The two Pokémon shrieked as they were struck by their foe's respective attacks, before another flash bestowed them with a new pair of legendary forms.


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Clear Body
Health: 82% | Energy: 78%
Base stats: [-1|0|0|+1|50]
_somewhat chilly._
Status: none
Psyshock ~ Psyshock ~ Psyshock

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
Health: 50% | Energy: 73%
Base stats: [-1|+1|-1|+1|85]
_tired of being flung around._
Status: surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Telekinesis ~ Ominous Wind ~ Ominous Wind​
*Calculations*
Bees' health: 100% - 9% (Ominous Wind) - 9% (Ominous Wind) = 82%
Bees' energy: 90% - 4% (Psyshock) - 4% (Psyshock) - 4% (Psyshock) = 78%
Effie's health: 81% - 17% (Psyshock) - 10% (Psyshock) - 10% (Psyshock) + 3% (Aqua Ring) + 3% (Leftovers) = 50%
Effie's energy: 85% - 3% (Telekinesis) - 3% (Ominous Wind) - 3% (Ominous Wind) - 3% (Aqua Ring maintenance) = 73%

*Referee's notes*

this round, Bees became Regice and Effie became Cresselia.
as the Pokémon were speed tied and Mawile commanded first, Bees moved first on all actions this round.
I just realised Aqua Ring probably ought to cost maintenance energy, so Effie has been docked 3% for last round.
the first Psyshock was a critical hit.
*Superbird* attacks first next round.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 29, 2015)

Wonderful. Regice doesn't learn anything really useful, so I think we've got the high end of the bargain this time. We may be behind for now, but not for long - we will come back!

...unfortunately, Cresselia doesn't learn anything really useful either, so I guess we're in for a slow round. Let's see if we can do the whole Residual Damage thing. Go for *Toxic* first, before it has a chance to get away. If that didn't work the first time, do it again on the second action, unless it still wouldn't work on the second action, in which case just *Chill*; if it did work the first time, *Future Sight*, and then *Moonlight* to finish off the round with a bit of nice recovery.

*Toxic ~ Toxic / Chill / Future Sight ~ Moonlight*


----------



## .... (Apr 29, 2015)

Blizzard is probably the most useful move Bees has right now.

*Protect ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard*


----------



## Meowth (May 10, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round III=*

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Clear Body
Health: 82% | Energy: 78%
Base stats: [-1|0|0|+1|50]
_somewhat chilly._
Status: none
Protect ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
Health: 50% | Energy: 73%
Base stats: [-1|+1|-1|+1|85]
_tired of being flung around._
Status: surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Toxic ~ Toxic/Chill/Future Sight ~ Moonlight​

The pure, clear sheen of Bees' new body invoked great contempt in Effie. What was he trying to do, compete with the beauty of her glimmering Aqua Ring? How quaint. Despite the inefficacy of this attempt to show her up, she still felt the need to sully it, just to really put Bees in his place. A glob of disgusting sludge slid up her throat, and she spat it at Bees, the horrendous substance sure to leave an irrevocable smear on his shiny crystalline body. Bees had no intention of being defaced so, however, raising his arms and flashing green from his multitude of eyes. In response, a barrier of green energy erected itself before him, and the sludge smacked against it like a windshield and slid docilely to the floor.

This escalated Effie's contempt into full-blown fury. Another glob of slime slid up from within her, soiling her foe's pristine body now a matter of principle to her as she retched and sprayed it all over Bees. No shield rose to intercept it, the toxins drenching him and bleeding eagerly into his pure, clear body. Bellowing in revulsion, Bees raised his arms and brought them forward in a quick, fluid motion, a furious wind suddenly picking up out of nowhere and rushing past him directly towards Effie. Chunks of ice froze instantly in the air, hurtling into her and shattering upon impact with tremendous force. She wailed in pain, shielding her newly-formed bruises with her appendages until the wind died down.

She then let out a bleak, weary groan, the onslaught beginning to wear on her severely. She had to get some of her vitality back if she was to outlast her foe, she knew. Closing her eyes serenely, she tilted her head skyward (or rather upward, as there was no sky in the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID) and focused, channelling her energy into a furiously bright white aura around her body. A pale white light began to shine down from high above, offering even more luminescence to her glowing veil before she absorbed it, feeling her vigour rush back into her.

Bees was having none of this. He lifted his arms once more, sweeping along another mighty gust of wind and throwing in hordes of ice clumps for good measure. She was prepared this time, holding up her appendages to shield herself, but the ice simply crusted around them, forming a thicker and thicker layer and freezing rock-solid as the ice became more and more compacted. She wailed in horror and tried to flail her appendages free, but they were frozen fast to the huge clump of ice encasing her chest.

She wasn't given long to lament her predicament before the mysterious power of the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID welled up again, conferring new forms on its inhabitants. Bees adopted a lither, more ferocious feline form, while Effie shrank into a tiny elf-like creature, frustrated that her frozen straitjacket formed around her new, tiny arms rather than sliding off.


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Pressure
Health: 81% | Energy: 64%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+2|+1|115]
_a little nauseous._
Status: badly poisoned (-1% health this round)
Protect ~ Blizzard ~ Blizzard

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Natural Cure
Health: 80% | Energy: 24%
Base stats: [0|0|0|0|100]
Adjusted stats: [0|0|0|0|70]
_"let me out of this thing D:"_
Status: frozen (severe; Spd-2, +3% energy for attacks requiring movement, -3% damage from physical attacks striking arms or chest, unable to use arms), surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Toxic ~ Toxic ~ Moonlight​
*Calculations*
Bees' health: 82% - 1% (poison) = 81%
Bees' energy: 78% - 2% (Protect) - 6% (Blizzard) - 6% (Blizzard) = 64%
Effie's health: 50% - 13% (Blizzard) - 13% (Blizzard) + 50% (Moonlight) + 3% (Aqua Ring) + 3% (Leftovers) = 80%
Effie's energy: 73% - 4% (Toxic) - 4% (Toxic) - 38% (Moonlight) - 3% (Aqua Ring maintenance) = 24%

*Referee's notes*

this round, Bees became Regice and Effie became Celebi.
Effie was frozen by the second Blizzard. I'm not sure I've ever reffed freezing and I'm not honestly 100% sure how to, but in this instance Effie's arms are frozen to her chest and she is unable to use them until the severity of the freezing lessens. In addition her speed is reduced by 2 levels, physical attacks targeting the affected area deal 3% less damage, and actions requiring excessive movement will cost 3% more energy.
*Mawile* attacks first next round.


----------



## .... (May 13, 2015)

Use *Signal Beam* three times and try to aim for her head if you can. If you can't hit her, then use *Calm Mind*. If she tries to Perish Song you, I want you to try to drown it out with a nice, loud *Roar*.

*Signal Beam/Calm Mind/Roar x3*


----------



## Superbird (May 16, 2015)

*Light Screen ~ Leech Seed ~ Chill*


----------



## Meowth (May 23, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round IV=*

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Pressure
Health: 81% | Energy: 64%
Base stats: [-1|-2|+2|+1|115]
_a little nauseous._
Status: badly poisoned (-2% health this round)
Signal Beam/Calm Mind/Roar ~ Signal Beam/Calm Mind/Roar ~ Signal Beam/Calm Mind/Roar

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Natural Cure
Health: 80% | Energy: 24%
Base stats: [0|0|0|0|100]
Adjusted stats: [0|0|0|0|70]
_"let me out of this thing D:"_
Status: frozen (severe; Spd-2, +3% energy for attacks requiring movement, -3% damage from physical attacks striking arms or chest, unable to use arms), surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Light Screen ~ Leech Seed ~ Chill​

It was now Bees' turn to be terrifyingly regal and imposing, Effie practically bricking it at the sight of his lithe, muscular body and menacing fangs, trying her best to attribute her shivering to being half-frozen rather than terrified. While she was busy trying to work up the nerve to attack, Bees was already at work, eyeing her ice-covered body for a vulnerable point. Handily as it was holding her immobile, he wondered if the ice might cushion any blows he were to deal to it; surely energy-based attacks would get through? He opted not to chance it, carefully lining up his line of sight with the minuscule target of Effie's head and emitting waves of alternating red and blue light from his eyes in a blinding strobe effect. Beams fired out from them, alternating in colour as they undulated toward Effie and swept across her skin.

The tiny onion-headed elf offered up a squeal of pain, fruitlessly attempting to lift her frozen arms up to rub at her eyes. The glare of the horribly bright lights soon died away, but even with her sight restored, striking back was the last thing on her mind. Instead she raised a pale pinkish glow around herself, expanding it into a wide bubble encasing her body. Bees frowned at it quizzically, but was unperturbed and fired off a second blinding wave of  intermittent neon light. The shield immediately grew translucent as the beam passed through it, filtering out a significant amount of brightness and dealing only moderate agony to her poor retinas.

Effie's eyes closed solemnly, focusing the powers of nature into a single point and forming a tiny speck of grass-type energy. It floated away towards Bees, who watched its approach with curious overconfidence while it wafted ever closer to him before landing right on the tip of his nose. He let out an instant howl of pain as roots plunged into both his nostrils, burrowing through the soft membranes therein and twisting their way into his bloodstream. A tiny spout emerged from the point where the seed hit, thriving on his lifeblood and rejuvenating Effie in turn.

Bees was furious. Not only had his opponent found yet another way to keep healing herself up, but now he had a freaking plant stuck to his face and roots stuck into his nose and _he really had to sneeze so freaking bad_. He would not stand for this. Effie had to pay. Too angry to think what else to do, he let off another trippy blast of light, once again wasting much of its power to the occluding tint of Effie's shield. Toughing out the disconfort of what light reached her, the extremely tuckered-out Effie merely closed her eyes and treated herself to a brief mid-air nap, absently nibbling her Leftovers as she regained energy and soaked up health from all her various sources. Once she awoke, still exhausted but nonetheless feeling better, she found the ice encasing her arms much looser, and fidgeting just right, she managed to snap her arms free and send the lump of ice on her chest sliding to the floor of the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID. Victory! Now if only she could wriggle her arms apart...

She had no chance to attempt such an escape, however, before she found herself transforming again, going from a tiny forest sprite into a huge menacing black dragon. She looked down hopefully at her claws, letting out a roar of disappointment at the fact that despite swelling countless times they still somehow hadn't broken off the ice. She then looked up at her opponent, and furrowed her brow; Bees looked awfully familiar somehow...


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 77% | Energy: 52%
Base stats: [-1|+1|-1|+1|85]
_wondering where he's seen this body before._
Status: badly poisoned (-2% health this round), Leech Seeded (-1% damage to self and +1 health to opponent per action)
Signal Beam ~ Signal Beam ~ Signal Beam

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Teravolt
Health: 52% | Energy: 23%
Base stats: [+1|0|0|-1|90]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|0|-1|75]
_too tired to remember where she's seen Bees' body before._
Status: frozen (moderate; Spd-1, +2% energy for attacks requiring movement, -2% damage from physical attacks striking arms, unable to use arms), surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action), protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
Light Screen ~ Leech Seed ~ Chill​
*Calculations*
Bees' health: 81% - 2% (poison) - 2% (Leech Seed) = 77%
Bees' energy: 64% - 4% (Signal Beam) - 4% (Signal Beam) - 4% (Signal Beam) = 52%
Effie's health: 80% - 18% (Signal Beam) - 9% (Signal Beam) - 9% (Signal Beam) + 3% (Leftovers) + 3% (Aqua Ring) + 2% (Leech Seed) = 52%
Effie's energy:  24% - 1% (Light Screen) - 5% (Leech Seed) + 10% (Chill) - 3% (Aqua Ring maintenance) - 2% (Light Screen maintenance) = 23%

*Referee's notes*

this round, Bees became Cresselia and Effie became Zekrom.
targeting Signal Beam at a specific part of Eifie's body lowered its accuracy.
Efiie's freezing reduced in severity at the end of the round. Her speed is now only lowered by one stage, only 2% damage is deducted from physical attacks to the effected areas, and movement only consumes 2% extra energy. However her arms are still frozen together and can't be used.
*Superbird* attacks first next round.


----------



## Superbird (May 23, 2015)

Now we're getting somewhere! I can appreciate this match-up, definitely. I think our best option is to wait it out, though, and see how much residual damage we can stack up before going out.

Now, I see two main things coming: either Ice-type attacks, or Magic Coat in case of you throwing around status moves. You're in no state to be attacking right now, and anything Cresselia can throw at you is at least going to be nerfed a bit by that Light Screen, so we should focus on regrouping ourselves.

Try to *Chill* twice this round, in total. Unfortunately, as Zekrom, you don't have many special options and, again, this is not the time to be using physical moves (and attacking is not the correct way to get around Cresselia, anyway.) To the end of support-based warfare, I would order Swagger, but as the matchup could likely be very different next round and literally only one released legendary actually learns Haze, and none learn Clear Smog, I don't want to take the risk of raising your opponent's attack. So your status move this round will be either *Toxic* or *Confide*. 

Here's how it'll work. You'll use either toxic or confide only once this round. Use Toxic only if you know it'll make Bees's poisoning worse –*if using Toxic now would have no effect on Bees (not only if it wouldn't affect his poisoning level, but also including due to Substitute, Safeguard, etc.), then use Confide instead. Now, whichever move you're using, first you need to make sure that your opponent isn't setting up a magic coat, and then as soon as you've verified that (if that means waiting for Bees to move, then do that – the speed difference isn't huge anyway, so it shouldn't affect much) use your move. If Bees is using Magic Coat, then Chill, and if you've already used your status move this round then also Chill.

*Chill / Toxic / Confide x3*


----------



## .... (Jun 12, 2015)

whoops sorry for being late

*Moonblast x3*


----------



## Meowth (Jul 4, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round V=*

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 77% | Energy: 52%
Base stats: [-1|+1|-1|+1|85]
_wondering where he's seen this body before._
Status: badly poisoned (-2% health this round), Leech Seeded (-1% damage to self and +1 health to opponent per action)
Signal Beam ~ Signal Beam ~ Signal Beam

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Teravolt
Health: 52% | Energy: 23%
Base stats: [+1|0|0|-1|90]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|0|-1|75]
_too tired to remember where she's seen Bees' body before._
Status: frozen (moderate; Spd-1, +2% energy for attacks requiring movement, -2% damage from physical attacks striking arms, unable to use arms), surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action), protected by Light Screen (3 more actions).
Chill/Toxic/Confide ~ Chill/Toxic/Confide ~ Chill/Toxic/Confide​

Snapping himself out of his déjà-vu induced stupor, Bees slid shut his naggingly-familiar eyes and concentrated, attuning his psychic energy to the power of the cosmos. Despite the fact that the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID _had_ no cosmos, a globe of lunar energy formed in the air in response to his meditation, descending from the sky like a badly-secured disco ball and glittering blindingly before him. He squinted as he reached out an appendage and batted the sphere forward and sent it hurtling toward Effie. As it soared towards her, it let out a slight fizzling sound upon passing through her shield, a good deal of its luster shedding away before it made its way to its target.

Even with much of its potency stripped away, the attack still dealt a painful blow to the ailing Effie, who let out a strained roar of pain and clutched her claws to the point of impact, which had become glazed with glittering silvery residue from the ensuing energy blast. It stung _less_ than it could have, but not less _enough_. Perhaps if she could break Bees’ concentration, she could dampen any future blows even further!  She racked her brains for something that could provide such a lingering distraction, and came up with a tidbit of saucy gossip that would be sure to latch onto his mind for a good while. Getting close enough to slyly whisper it into his ear was more laborious than she’d have liked, the weight of her unwanted icy burden making each step an exhausting slog, but finally she drew close enough to lean in and whisper her secret into Bees’ ear. The Cresselia’s eyes widened in shock, then a grin crept across his face as Effie made the daunting trek back.

Bees didn’t even deign to lash out at her while she was in such handily close range, so fixated was he on whatever scandalous admission she had just delivered. It took several long moments for him to put it out of his mind enough to begin attacking, and even when he psychically emptied his mind to summon up the attack fragments of it lingered behind, consuming a decent chunk of his concentration. As a result, the lunar disco ball that descended this time was notably smaller; still hefty, but not charged with the same formidable potency as that which came before. It was even less so once it was thrown through Effie’s barrier, resulting in a mildly less painful blow as she’d hoped.

After two bursts of ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID moonlight in a row, Bees was sort of hoping Effie would get riled up and hit back. To his dismay, though, rather than getting the battle started properly, she simply plopped down onto her backside and began docilely taking it easy, showing no signs of belligerence whatsoever. The very audacity of her pacifism prompted him to lash out instead, and he penalised her with the first attack that came to mind, the same one he’d just used twice already. The barrier and inherent reduction of the attack’s power meant the impact didn’t even rouse Effie from her rest, though she was somewhat perturbed by the shield flickering out of existence as the blast passed through it.

Even as the flash from the exploding Moonblast died, another started up around both battlers, distorting their forms yet another time. Bees found himself distorted into another strangely familiar shape, though more feminine, slender, and above all red than previously, while Effie was once more outraged that shrinking into a teeny-tiny fairy didn’t cause the cumbersome clump of ice to slip neatly off her arms. She struggled against it in frustration, and her face it up all of a sudden when she heard a _snap_ and pulled her arms apart at last.


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 71% | Energy: 34%
Base stats: [-2|-1|+1|+2|110]
Adjusted stats: [-2|-1|0|+2|110]
_feeling like his form is bizarrely familiar again._
Status: SpAtk-1, badly poisoned (-3% health this round), Leech Seeded (-1% damage to self and +1 health to opponent per action)
Moonblast ~ Moonblast ~ Moonblast 

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
Health: 43% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [0|0|0|0|80]
_”free at last! ...kinda!”_
Status: frozen (mild; +1% energy for attacks requiring movement, -1% damage from physical attacks striking arms, unable to use arms), surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Confide  ~ Chill ~ Chill​
*Calculations*
Bees’ health: 77% - 3% (poison) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 71%
Bees’ energy: 52% - 6% (Moonblast) - 6% (Moonblast) - 6% (Moonblast) = 34%
Effie’s health: 52% - 7% (Moonblast) - 6% (Moonblast) -67% (Moonblast) + 3% (Leftovers) + 3% (Leech Seed) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 43%
Effie’s energy: 23% - 2% (Confide) + 10% (Chill) + 10% (Chill) - 3% (Aqua Ring maintenance) - 3% (Light Screen maintenance) = 35%

*Referee’s notes*

this round, Bees became Latias and Effie became Mesprit.
Confide cost 1% extra energy because Effie had to move a little to get herself within whispering range.
Effie's Light Screen faded at the end of the round.
Effie's freezing reduced in severity at the end of the round. Her speed is no longer reduced, only 1% damage is deducted from physical attacks to the affected areas, and movement only consumes 1% extra energy. The ice freezing her arms together has finally broken apart, allowing her to use them.
*Mawile* attacks first next round.


----------



## Meowth (Jul 20, 2015)

*DQ warning for Mawile. *48 hours.


----------



## .... (Jul 20, 2015)

*Refresh* that poison away, then use a *Dragon Pulse* and a *Shadow Ball*. If she Protects or you can't hit her at any point, then switch to a *Chill*.

*Refresh ~ Dragon Pulse/Chill ~ Shadow Ball/Chill*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 20, 2015)

Effie! We're still gonna take things a little bit slowly - for now, we can afford to use Special Attacks while waiting for the freezing to wear off on its own. 

Anyway, while your opponent is busy getting rid of that poison, go ahead and set up a *Light Screen*. *Chill* through the Dragon Pulse, and then see if you can knock that Shadow Ball out of the way with a *Shadow Ball* of your own (If you can't, just aim it at your opponent).

*Light Screen ~ Chill ~ Shadow Ball*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 20, 2015)

*=Mawile vs Superbird: Round VI=*

*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Levitate
Health: 71% | Energy: 34%
Base stats: [-2|-1|+1|+2|110]
Adjusted stats: [-2|-1|0|+2|110]
_feeling like his form is bizarrely familiar again._
Status: SpAtk-1, badly poisoned (-3% health this round), Leech Seeded (-1% damage to self and +1 health to opponent per action)
Refresh ~ Dragon Pulse/Chill ~ Shadow Ball/Chill

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Levitate
Health: 43% | Energy: 35%
Base stats: [0|0|0|0|80]
_”free at last! ...kinda!”_
Status: frozen (mild; +1% energy for attacks requiring movement, -1%  damage from physical attacks striking arms, unable to use arms),  surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action)
Light Screen ~ Chill ~ Shadow Ball​

Bees' disgruntledness was only exacerbated as nausea welled up in his  gut and pain crawled through his body, a ragged cough forcing itself up  his throat. His opponent's persistent consciousness aside, the toxins  coursing through his body were really ruffling his feathers (or would  have been were he still in his original form). Closing his eyes, he  drifted into a temporary dormant state and let his immune system take  over, putting it into overdrive and rapidly purging the contaminant from  his body.

While that was going on, Effie found herself feeling  strangely vulnerable with her protective, albeit unwieldy, cocoon of ice  now missing from around her arms and torso. She mustered a great well  of energy and focused, beads of golden light ebbing to the surface of  her body and condensing in a glittering barrier around her.

Her  defensive manouevre came just in time, as Bees awoke from his  convalescent stupor with a bloodthirsty roar. Effie shrank timidly away  from the deceptively fierce dragon before her as his eyes lit up an  ominous red and a spine-chilling shriek issued forth from his throat,  bursts of draconic energy accompanying the sound as it reverberated  through the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID. As the pulses washed over her,  much of their potency sloughed off on her new sparkly barrier, resulting  only in minor damage. She breathed a sigh of relief at getting through  such a vicious assault virtually unscathed; perhaps a little rest was in  order to calm her nerves. She promptly took one, squeezing her eyes  shut tight and relaxing, her vigour gradually returning into the  bargain.

Again her sloth was not to go unpunished, as Bees' hands  came together and he summoned an orb of darkness between his palms.  Tossing the shadowy sphere up and down in his claw, he sized up the  distance and hurled it, sending it streaking ominously through the air  towards its target. Effie's eyes opened just in time to see it barreling  towards her. Panicked, she searched for the closest thing to hand to  divert the incoming projectile, but found only the impenetrable darkness  of the ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID. An idea came to her, though, and with a  smile she compressed that very abyssal darkness into a shadowy orb of  her own, hurling it back at the one zooming toward her. Sadly for her,  one intangible clump of shadows simply passed through the other, sending  each on its merry way to its target. Bees came off worst, his new  typing reacting badly to that of the attack, while Effie was again  spared the brunt of the strike by her faithful shield.

With that,  another transformation took place. In a flash Bees had become a huge,  rugged, quadrupedal beast, its masculinity much better befitting him  than that of his last two forms. Effie, meanwhile, had become a fluffy  little hedgehog, one that was incredibly pleased at the inconvenient ice  gloves that had plagued her now being mere pools of meltwater at her  feet.


*Mawile*














Bees  @Eviolite
Ability: Justified
Health: 59% | Energy: 23%
Base stats: [+1|0|-1|0|108]
Adjusted stats: [+1|0|-2|0|108]
_getting pretty tuckered out._
Status: SpAtk-1, Leech Seeded (-1% damage to self and +1 health to opponent per action)
Refresh ~ Dragon Pulse/Chill ~ Shadow Ball/Chill

*Superbird*














Effie  @Leftovers
Ability: Natural Cure
Health: 40% | Energy: 34%
Base stats: [0|0|0|0|100]
_delighted to be free._
Status: surrounded by Aqua Ring (+1% health per action), protected by Light Screen (3 more actions)
Light Screen ~ Chill ~ Shadow Ball​
*Calculations*
Bees’ health: 71% - 9% (Shadow Ball) - 3% (Leech Seed) = 59%
Bees’ energy: 34% - 4% (Refresh) - 3% (Dragon Pulse) - 4% (Shadow Ball) = 23%
Effie’s health: 43% - 5% (Dragon Pulse) - 4% (Shadow Ball) + 3% (Leech Seed) + 3% (Aqua Ring) = 40%
Effie’s energy: 35% - 1% (Light Screen) + 10% (Chill) - 4% (Shadow Ball)  - 3% (Aqua Ring maintenance) - 3% (Light Screen maintenance) = 34%

*Referee’s notes*

this round, Bees became Terrakion and Effie became Shaymin.
Effie’s freezing wore off at the end of the round.
since  Shadow Balls are incorporeal, it seems a stretch to say they could  collide or deflect each other, thus they passed right through each other  and hit their targets.
*Superbird* attacks first next round.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 21, 2015)

We may be behind on health, Effie, but we're ahead on Energy. Anyway, while we can, we're going to go for the quick KO, and try to win this the same way Eldarach won our second battle in this year's ASB tournament - you're going to *Giga Drain (Energy)* your way to victory. Use *Seed Flare* if draining energy is impossible for some reason (though it should still damage a Substitute), and *Chill* if Bees uses Protect or Detect.

Also, we're not really going to need the Light Screen this round, so if you can I want you to dissolve it on Action 1 so as not to meaninglessly expend the energy necessary to maintain it.

*Dissolve Light Screen ~ Giga Drain (Energy) / Seed Flare / Chill* x3


----------



## Meowth (Sep 11, 2015)

Late as hell *dq warning for Mawile*. 48 hours.


----------



## Meowth (Sep 22, 2015)

jfc I knew I was forgetting something
*
Mawile is DQed. *Superbird gets $8, I get $5, Bees and Effie get 1XP and 1 happiness apiece.


----------

